# What to do??



## traviswyliedime (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok guys so I got my bloods back and it said my total test was 200 and my doc said it was because my thyroid wasn't working. But they put me on 125mcg of t4 every day and say once my thyroid gets better my test will go up. Thoughts on what I should do? They said they don't want me on trt because I'm so young but shit man what is 200 test going to get me??


----------



## amore169 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm also on T4 and I'm on TRT too, but the reason for me for having low thyroid is the use of HGH, at the moment I'm taking 50 mcg everyday and I feel great, I started TRT 6-7 years ago my test was 193 and the Doc put me on TRT right away but he lacked the knowledge on how to properly give the right protocol, my advice would be to go to a different Doc and ask him if he's familiar with TRT cause most Doc don't have a clue about it. Be preapared and ask a ton of questions , how old are u?


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 30, 2013)

what was the reference range used for that 200?
I'm assuming the unit of measure is ng/dl.

If I were you, I'd try (with the doctors help) to figure out first and foremost why you're hypogonadal.
There is a relationship between being hypothyroidal and hypogonadal. Your bloods probably came back indicating two issues, hypothyroid and hypogonadal.
Treating the former is imo, easier than the latter. If I were in your shoes, I'd play ball with the docs and work to figure out why you're hypo and go from there.

TRT stinks and should be a last resort.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 30, 2013)

traviswyliedime said:


> Ok guys so I got my bloods back and it said my total test was 200 and my doc said it was because my thyroid wasn't working. But they put me on 125mcg of t4 every day and say once my thyroid gets better my test will go up. Thoughts on what I should do? They said they don't want me on trt because I'm so young but shit man what is 200 test going to get me??



Let him do his thing and once the thyroid is working and you test don't get higher or high enough then make a move towards TRT.


----------



## corvettels3 (Oct 30, 2013)

traviswyliedime said:


> Ok guys so I got my bloods back and it said my total test was 200 and my doc said it was because my thyroid wasn't working. But they put me on 125mcg of t4 every day and say once my thyroid gets better my test will go up. Thoughts on what I should do? They said they don't want me on trt because I'm so young but shit man what is 200 test going to get me??



keep it simple.. get your thyroid taken care of. get retested and take it from there.


----------



## traviswyliedime (Oct 30, 2013)

ok guys i went in for follow up bloods today after being on t4 for about 4 weeks so wish me luck! it just sucks my junk wont even get up anymore if yall know what i mean


----------



## UnderDosed (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm 27 been on trt for 2 1/2 years and haven't looked back. But if you start trt you will most likely be on it for life so see if the dr can get you up to normal levels before making any decisions!!


----------

